# Apartament de vânzare



## Gaialuna

Bună!
I'm trying to sell my apartment, so I'm working on the ad below. 
I was wondering if there's anybody who could help me, because I'm not really sure about my translation.
Multumesc mult!

*Apartament de vânzare*

*Vanzare apartament cu 4 camere in zona XXX, pe 3 niveluri *_(I mean it's on three levels, not it's on the third floor. Is it right?)_*, acces independent, **suprafata utila 90 mp, renovat recent. Este impartit in living, spatios bucatarie, 2 dormitoare(1 matrimonial, aer conditionat)**, 2 grupuri sanitare, spalatorie *_(  I don't really know how to say the domestic laundry room)_*. Sistem de incalzire cu contorizare individuala .*
*In zona sunt scoli, mijloace de transport, magazine, piata. *
*XXX EUR Preţ negociabil*
*Eu vorbesc italian şi engleza. Nu vorbesc româneşte.*


----------



## Robyyz

Gaialuna said:


> Bună!
> I'm trying to sell my apartment, so I'm working on the ad below.
> I was wondering if there's anybody who could help me, because I'm not really sure about my translation.
> Multumesc mult!
> 
> *Apartament de vânzare*
> 
> *Vanzare apartament cu 4 camere in zona XXX, pe 3 niveluri *_(I mean it's on three levels, not it's on the third floor. Is it right?)_*, acces independent, **suprafata utila 90 mp, renovat recent. Este impartit in living, spatios bucatarie, 2 dormitoare(1 matrimonial, aer conditionat)**, 2 grupuri sanitare, spalatorie *_(  I don't really know how to say the domestic laundry room)_*. Sistem de incalzire cu contorizare individuala .*
> *In zona sunt scoli, mijloace de transport, magazine, piata. *
> *XXX EUR Preţ negociabil*
> *Eu vorbesc italian şi engleza. Nu vorbesc româneşte.*



At my first look it seems oke ..but there are a few mistakes and I will retranslate it all for you


----------



## Robyyz

Apartament de vânzare

Vând apartament cu 4 camere în zona XXXXX , pe 3 niveluri, acces indepedent, suprafaţă utilă 90mp, renovat recent.Este împărţit în living spaţios, bucătărie, 2 dormitoare(1 matrimonial,1 cu aer condiţionat), 2 grupuri sanitare, uscătorie.Sistem de încălzire cu, contorizare individuală.
În zonă sunt şcoli, mijloace de transport, magazine, piaţă.
XXXXX EUR , preţ negociabil.
Eu vorbesc italiană şi engleză.Nu vorbesc româneşte.

that's it  .... do you speak italian? Buon giorno Italia .. then )


----------



## farscape

Two questions for the OP:

1/ Does the master/matrimonial bedroom have air conditioning?
2/ The domestic laundry room is a room/enclosure for washer and dryer with a  small tub, closets etc. Am I right? Then the translation should be  "anexa pentru spălătorie cu racorduri pentru maşina de spălat şi uscat" 

Later,


----------



## Gaialuna

Thank you very much Robyyz and farscape for your kind suggestions!
So, I try a final version, please let me know if it's OK

*Apartament de vânzare*

*Vând apartament cu 4 camere în zona XXXXX , pe 3 niveluri, acces indepedent, suprafaţă utilă 90mp, renovat recent. Este împărţit în living spaţios, bucătărie, 2 dormitoare (1 matrimonial cu aer condiţionat only the matrimonial bedroom has air conditioning), 2 grupuri sanitare, anexa pentru spălătorie cu racorduri pentru maşina de spălat şi uscat. Sistem de încălzire cu, contorizare individuală.*
*În zonă sunt şcoli, mijloace de transport, magazine, piaţă.*
*XXXXX EUR , preţ negociabil.*
*Eu vorbesc italiană şi engleză. Nu vorbesc româneşte.*

A last question... How do you say, if you have, "condo fees" (in italian "spese condominiali", if this helps)? I need to say that we don't have any cost for cleaning and management of common parts. 
_O zi bună!_


----------



## farscape

Gaialuna said:


> *...** Sistem de încălzire cu contorizare individuală.*


 


> A last question... How do you say, if you have, "condo fees" (in italian "spese condominiali", if this helps)? I need to say that we don't have any cost for cleaning and management of common parts.



Întreţinerea e gratis.

Best,


----------



## Robyyz

it's okey now


----------

